# Full Moon Fertility Spell



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Oo oo oo, excited!

Just seen that my birthday is due for the Full Moon Spell - can anyone help me with what I need to do?  Would love a BFP before the IVF starts!

Em x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Em

Here is the thread for the full moon spell, on the 1st page it tells you what you need to have and how to carry put the spell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141516.0

Xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Break an egg into a saucer surround with green leaves, sprinle with salt.  Lay out in the garden in he evenig and recite:
" I will have a baby, the goddess of fertility with bless me soon, before the waning of the moon."
Or you could buy a baby bonnet.
xoxox


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Going to do my spell now.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

armi said:


> Break an egg into a saucer surround with green leaves, sprinle with salt. Lay out in the garden in he evenig and recite:
> " I will have a baby, the goddess of fertility with bless me soon, before the waning of the moon."
> 
> Or you could buy a baby bonnet.
> xoxox


Going outside now to spell,spell, spell!!!!!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

OMG over London tonight in part of SE lONDON is the clearest most beautiful moon. It felt spooky.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey armi hun

Thanks so much for doing the spell for me...was really lovely of you to think of me  

I actually had a look out the window at the moon last night and thought a few little positive thoughts to myself....it was amazing last night wasn't it....when I looked out it was literally peeping through so brightly through the clouds for a few minutes  

Fingers crossed it works for both of us !!!    

Lots love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha xx

PS...I told DP that you were going to do spell for me but I think _he_ thinks I'm a complete loon   but hey, he won't be thinking that when we get those BFPs will he


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

We must have been looking at the moon at the same time. It really ws glorious. Well I am waiting for next week to have my     to give me my  . I really hope this is your month Minxy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well it's still pretty impressive tonight 

Have fun







(it's such a hardship isn't it ?!   )

My EC isn't until 25 November (assuming all goes to plan) with ET either 28th or if we manage blasts again then 30th....and testing 12th December...so fingers crossed for an early Christmas present 

Good luck hun     
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So theoretically we need to spell fr you again next month I think? There will be a full moon before your TESTING DATE!!! Can't hurt anyway!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

armi said:


> So theoretically we need to spell fr you again next month I think? There will be a full moon before your TESTING DATE!!! Can't hurt anyway!


Ooo Armi that would be lovely...I don't have a garden otherwise I'd do it myself 



Keeping everything crossed for you hun  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

That is OK I enjoy doing them.   Sorry was just imaging your neighbours face watching you chuck an egg out the window yelling incantations.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Full moon tonight at 7.30 pm. I shall be doing the spell. Anyone want me to do one. 
Last month 4 people I did spell for got a BFP... Two weren't meant to be  . To have not yet got to OTD. 

Do your spells.


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Please can you do one for me, that would be so kind.  Do I need to send you anything?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope you don't need to send me anything. (Maybe YOU COULD pm me your first name- mind you did Lentil S saying Lentil- so I guess the fertility goddess knows who we mean  )
Do one for yourself though!!!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

expect to find me there doing the same.

best go and find leaves.

sam


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Blue moon tomorrow nite ladies!!! this happens once every 2 and half years (approx) and more importanly its on the 31st, so new start and new beginnings!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Might have to do a spell tomorrow night as well then!!!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Tonight London has the most glorious, beautiful full moon.sight. Not a cloud in sight. Perfect.     
[fly]day 1 pupo[/fly]


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

dam* I missed it   do we know when the next one is?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Full moon tonight lasses.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Missed this one   Hopefully catch the next one.. you don't need grass in the garden to do this do you   Our grass is concrete coloured and square shaped lol


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

AH bless. I will spell for you next month. x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you  xx


----------

